# Suggest to me Hebrew and Greek apps for my new Droid X!



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 29, 2010)

Can anyone help me here? My new Droid X is arriving today, thanks to my lovely wife.   I badly need the following.

Searchable/readable Textus Receptus Greek New Testament for Droid (Scrivener, Beza, Stephanus, etc.) 

Searchable/readable Hebrew Old Testament with vowel pointing. 

"flash card" programs for improving Greek and Hebrew vocabulary using my Droid X. 

Free or cheap is highly preferable.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2010)

Cadre Bible has both Scrivener and the NA 26 as well as a host of other Bibles. It's free. I love it. It will also tie to Evernote. You must install Evernote. You will wonder what you did without it, seriously.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 29, 2010)

I looked at the Cadrebible stuff and didn't see Hebrew. But maybe one of the Jewish apps would have that.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 29, 2010)

I like olivetree for greek. Not sure about hebrew.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2010)

Olive Tree has the BHS. . . for $79.99. I have not seen pointed text for free. If you google 'hebrew bible android' you will see a few options pop up. I don't know if they are in the Market though.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 29, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Olive Tree has the BHS. . . for $79.99. I have not seen pointed text for free. If you google 'hebrew bible android' you will see a few options pop up. I don't know if they are in the Market though.


 
I suppose another option might be to find/generate a pointed Hebrew text in .pdf

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

Looks like for a small donation "to the Rabbi" you can get pointed Hebrew texts of the Torah and Psalms here.

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

Bible flashcards.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2010)

Cadre Bible is the best I've seen. The Hebrew is under Tanach. And, yes, it is pointed. With Cadre you can enlarge the text rather nicely too. I LOVE free and this seems to be about the best for the Android platform.

I have the following free modules on my Droid by Cadre: ASV, KJV, NA26, NET (limited notes), Scrivener Greek NT of 1894, LXX, Tanach, ISBE, Strong's Greek and Hebrew Dictionary, Torrey's Topical Textbook, Matthew Henry (concise), and Matthew Henry (complete).


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Dennis!

Hmm. How'd I miss that?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 30, 2010)

My cadre bible and bible flashcards apps are working great. I love this thing. I can download sermons straight to my phone. Now I just need to figure out how to download pdfs on it.


----------

